# Pensacola Rec Fisherman Rodeo Sept. 12



## lisanewell (Apr 4, 2014)

PENSACOLA RECREATIONAL FISHERMAN
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT ROY STOESER at 850-375-4006

Pensacola Recreational Fisherman’s 14th Annual Family Fishing Rodeo gets underway Friday, Sept. 12 and runs through Sunday, Sept. 14 at Shoreline Park. 
The event features cash and prizes, plus a fish fry on Sunday. This year’s rodeo also includes a free spearfish division for Lionfish. The open division and kayak tickets are $25 each. Children 12 and under fish free.

Tickets are available at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle; Hot Spots at Pensacola Marina; Outcast Bait & Tackle, Tight Lines, Dizzy Lizzy’s in Pensacola; Broxson’s Bait & Tackle and Half-Hitch in Navarre.


For more information contact Roy Stoeser at 850-375-4006.


----------



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting!!!! DDS


----------



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

Bump


----------

